# 3rd Cut Shell. Do You Like the Center Band??



## stevers (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi All,
On this cut shell pen I used a piece of the shell to make the CB. I cut a couple of grooves in it to add some character. I also used a Euro finial and clip. What do you all think. Do you like the CB? The finial and clip is just what I had extra laying around. These are still experimental works. I am trying to use extra parts I have around so I don't have to brake into complete kits. Also, what do you think of the balance? I tried to size the upper and lower wood areas similar, as well as the brass sections. 
Thanks for looking and please comment.


----------



## cdbakkum (Oct 26, 2008)

Steve, Yes I like it, well done.  Dorothy's husband Carl


----------



## rherrell (Oct 26, 2008)

I like it Steve! Great balance and that CB looks real good. I never have cared for Euro finials on casing pens but, that's just me.
Since you have these cut casings down:wink:, why not try one where the casings are cut at an angle? Get back to me when you're done.:wink::wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## stevers (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll get right on that Rick. :biggrin: I only used The euro clip out of convenience. That's a great idea to angle cut the shell. Maybe that'll be next.

Thanks Dorothy's husband Carl.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 26, 2008)

stevers said:


> I'll get right on that Rick. :biggrin: I only used The euro clip out of convenience. That's a great idea to angle cut the shell. Maybe that'll be next.
> 
> Thanks Dorothy's husband Carl.


GOOD LUCK!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you nailed that CB!  I really like it.  Here is a sample of one I have been thinking of.  Msybe it has already been done.  Butt of cartridge/streamline cb/butt of cartdidge.  Maybe it would be too much.  What you think?


----------



## cowjelly (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a nice looking pen!

_____________________
Keith L.
Jeffersonville, IN


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 26, 2008)

Your best one yet. Nice work.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 26, 2008)

I like the CB treatment. Nice going.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 26, 2008)

That looks sharp, Steve.  My own personal preference is to show a little more wood and a bit less brass.  I cut the case head a little shorter and use a thinner centerband, but your treatment is handsome as well.  The grooves tend to break up the centerband nicely.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## papaturner (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome......One of a very few bullet pens that really look good. Excellent job on the center band and the pen.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 26, 2008)

rherrell said:


> why not try one where the casings are cut at an angle? Get back to me when you're done.:wink::wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



You mean like this?


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow these are all great and you are giving me some good ideas. Hope you don't mind. 

Eric

Curious how does your pen operate???


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 26, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> Curious how does your pen operate???



The nib section (bullet and brass) rotates around the wood center to extend the refill.


----------



## stevers (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks all. I appreciate the kind words. I think I have found a balance I like. I like to show a little more brass because the shell is the center of attention here. 
I'm going to send one to my FIL so he will send me some casings and bullets. He hunts a lot, being in Oregon, so he has plenty to spare. The fellas at work told me, they don't reload their own ammo, the cost is prohibitive for them. So they could probably help me too.


----------



## polarbear1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent looking pen Steve, I saw somewhere you can buy the rifle clips for the euro pen it would be a nice touch for that pen.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 27, 2008)

Sylvanite said:


> You mean like this?


 
No. I'm talking about cutting the wood at the same angle as the brass and bringing it flush with the outside of the casing.


----------



## babyblues (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like it!  One of these days I'm going to have to try a shell casing pen.


----------



## avbill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not a fan of casing pens.  but the way you designed the balance of the pen gives it a distinctive look, blending metal and wood. 

The large CB works as if it was a jewel-adornment.  

It looks as if the pen feel warm and smooth to the touch.  It has a handsome profile. 

You have truly made a extraordinary pen A touch of outdoor with the touch of luxury   !


----------



## Rangertrek (Oct 27, 2008)

Great looking pen, I like the center band!
The overall balance looks good with the mix of metal and wood.


----------



## Mather323 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great looking pen!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 27, 2008)

The center band looks good, great pen.


----------



## reddwil (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazing pen. I likes alot


----------



## george (Oct 27, 2008)

So cooool !!


----------



## desertyellow (Oct 28, 2008)

cool center band!


----------



## el_d (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## stevers (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments. I hope to improve the design further. More work on the CB. Clean it up some more. We'll see how it goes.
Thanks again.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice, and yes the center band works very well for me. one of those les is more type things. It is easy to do to much trying to get creative. nice job.
I like the angle cut idea as well. I also imagine this pen with a little less wood and more casing at the finial end. just some alternate ideas.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve, I've never been a fan of these shell casing pens but I like what you have done and it's probably the way you did the centerband that made it appealing to me.

One thing that doesn't seem to fit though, is that domed cap and clip.  But the c-band... nice!


----------



## foneman (Oct 28, 2008)

*real nice*

Steve,
I really like the center band and the wood on both parts. 

Question: Did you use your ER32 collets to hold the casing for the cutting and making the rings on the CB? I am trying to convince myself to order them and this might push me over the edge.

Great looking pen!!!
john


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 28, 2008)

HEY STEVE ! ...Awesome craftsmanship !


----------



## Darley (Oct 28, 2008)

rherrell said:


> No. I'm talking about cutting the wood at the same angle as the brass and bringing it flush with the outside of the casing.




That a good idea but you should have a tenon to hold in the casing then a problem will occur, sanding the wood flash to the casing will be difficult IMHO you may scratch the casing.


BTW Steve nice pen I like too the CB not found of the finial but that can be change


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 28, 2008)

What can I say positive that hasn't already been said.  Real nice.  You're getting way ahead.  I look at it & there's just something I don't like about it.  So I go back & look again & figured it out.  It's in your hands, not mine.


----------



## stevers (Oct 28, 2008)

foneman said:


> Steve,
> I really like the center band and the wood on both parts.
> 
> Question: Did you use your ER32 collets to hold the casing for the cutting and making the rings on the CB? I am trying to convince myself to order them and this might push me over the edge.
> ...



John, I used the ER32 collets for several parts of this job. Cutting the shell, drilling the shell and bullet, prepping the shell, many parts. If you are thinking about investing in a collet chuck package, I can say it's a great investment. Above and beyond, or in conjunction with a jaw chuck. They each do unique things. Personally, I love the collet chuck. And I will say, buy the best you can. I bought the Bealle chuck, and the collets from 800watt. An 18 piece set. The Bealle is a work of art. 



MobilMan said:


> What can I say positive that hasn't already been said.  Real nice.  You're getting way ahead.  I look at it & there's just something I don't like about it.  So I go back & look again & figured it out.  It's in your hands, not mine.



Good one Richard. Some day Bud, some day.:biggrin:


----------



## rherrell (Oct 29, 2008)

Darley said:


> That a good idea but you should have a tenon to hold in the casing then a problem will occur, sanding the wood flash to the casing will be difficult IMHO you may scratch the casing.


Exactly. If it were easy everybody would be doing it.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Oct 29, 2008)

Steve!
It's been so long since l last posted l feel like a new kid on the block,every think has changed here, also mate very nice job with your bullet pen the band and the tip look really good.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 29, 2008)

The pen is fantastic and the CB is too. The CB is really complements it perfectly! Love it! Great job!


----------

